# الانتخابات المصرية الأمريكية



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 نوفمبر 2009)

_*الانتخابات المصرية الأمريكية  

بيقولك باراك أوباما قبل الانتخابات اتصل بميارك
 وقاله : عاوزك تبعتلي شوية ناس من عندك عشان يسيحولي في الانتخابات
 وأكسبها في الأخر، راح باعتله شوية من أعضاء الحزب الوطني. 



بعديها بكام يوم لقي أوباما قام متصل بيه 
وقاله: الله يخرب بيتك وقام قافل السكة في وشه.........
 لقي هيلاري كلينتون بتتصل بيه وتقوله: الله يخرب بيتك وقفلت السكة في وشه......
 لقي بيل كلينتون اتصل بيه وقاله: الله يخرب بيتك وقفل السكة في وشه برده. 



الراجل هيتجنن وبيقول هو فيه ايه؟ 



شوية كمان لقي بتوع الحزب الوطني بيتصلوا بيه من أمريكا
 وبيقولوا: مبروك يا ريس، انت كسبت الانتخابات الامريكية..... 

*_​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (10 نوفمبر 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لذيذة


----------



## tasoni queena (10 نوفمبر 2009)

المصريين اهما

حيوة وعزم وهمة

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

شكرا ليك​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 نوفمبر 2009)

عاشقة البابا كيرلس قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> لذيذة



_*ميرسي عاشقه
ربنا يباركك*_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 نوفمبر 2009)

tasoni queena قال:


> المصريين اهما
> 
> حيوة وعزم وهمة
> 
> ...



_*ههههههههههههههههههههه
شعب بتاع هيصه صحيح
ميرسي جدا 
ربنا يباركك*_​


----------



## twety (11 نوفمبر 2009)

*ونعمه الانتخابات*
*هههههههه*


----------



## bent yasoo3 (11 نوفمبر 2009)

*حلوووه كتيررر 

ميرررسي ليك *​


----------



## جيلان (11 نوفمبر 2009)

ههههههههههههههههه
مش عاتق
لاا عندنا ناس زى الفل يعنى لو اظبطهم و الواحد يرشح نفسه يبقى تمام


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 نوفمبر 2009)

twety قال:


> *ونعمه الانتخابات*
> *هههههههه*



_*ناس بتادي اللي عليها من غير ما تفهم 
ونعمه الاخلاص في العمل
هههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسي تويتي
سلام المسيح*_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 نوفمبر 2009)

جيسي موون قال:


> *حلوووه كتيررر
> 
> ميرررسي ليك *​



_*الاحلي مرورك جيسي
 ربنا يفرح قلبك*_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 نوفمبر 2009)

جيلان قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> مش عاتق
> لاا عندنا ناس زى الفل يعنى لو اظبطهم و الواحد يرشح نفسه يبقى تمام



_*يعني لو حطوا ابو الهول في دماغهم :bud: 
ممكن يخلوا رئيس جماعه الخطابه :new6:

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسي جيلان 
ربنا يفرح قلبك*_​


----------



## النهيسى (15 نوفمبر 2009)

*

 

 


روعه



 

 ​*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 نوفمبر 2009)

ههههههههههههه
جميله
ميررررسى ليك​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 يناير 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_*الرائع مرورك استاذنا 
ربنا يفرحك*_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 يناير 2011)

kokoman قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> جميله
> ميررررسى ليك​



_*ميرسي كوكو 
نورت *_​


----------



## انريكي (10 يناير 2011)

هههههههههههههه  جدا جدا جميلة

شكرا يا غالية 

الرب يباركك


----------



## انريكي (10 يناير 2011)

اسف يا اخي الغالي لان النكتة 

كانت قوية اوي ههههههههههه

اسف مرة ثانية

الرب يباركك


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 يناير 2011)

انريكي قال:


> هههههههههههههه  جدا جدا جميلة
> 
> شكرا يا غالية
> 
> الرب يباركك





انريكي قال:


> اسف يا اخي الغالي لان النكتة
> 
> كانت قوية اوي ههههههههههه
> 
> ...



وليه كميه الاسف دي 
ميرسي ليك


----------



## zama (24 يناير 2011)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههه

أشكرك يا عياد  ..


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 يناير 2011)

zama قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> أشكرك يا عياد  ..



_*نورط يا برنس*_​


----------



## الروح النارى (24 يناير 2011)

*هههههههههههه*

*حلوى قوى ياجميل*

*كدة احنا عندنا ديموقراطية تهزم بيها امريكا و نظامها*

*ههههههههههههه*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 يناير 2011)

الروح النارى قال:


> *هههههههههههه*
> 
> *حلوى قوى ياجميل*
> 
> ...



_*احنا شعب بشواتي 
بيؤل انه ديموقراطي 
لاني بمشي كلام مراتي :new6:*_​


----------

